# 110G - Hood & Stand Finishing Project



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Well I'm ready to finish the rest of my 6ft tank stand and hood soon. The stand houses my audio and video components and will also encompass my our speakers and some switches to easily control pumps and lights (easy of water changes).

Here is the start of the project. So far the stand, canopy skeleton and glass cover (see my other post for more details on the home made cover) on my tanks build are all custom DIY.









Will post more pics as the project progresses.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Very brave to put electronics under your aquarium. 7 of my 12+ tanks have flooded before 
Looking forward to see the progress though


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

This tank did once too. I didn't change the media I the HOB filter and it flooded and was pouring out the side of the filter. I'll just get one more canister filter. Hard to mess that one up I suppose 

It took a few days to soak up the 20G of water that drained overnight of and dry out the area. Seems shamwows are good for something after all! 

Looking forward to update!

C


----------

